# Spraying burndown on a hay field



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Since a lot of us are burning down some old hay fields for row crops....

what are you mixing and at what quantities for

alfalfa/grass fields

grass fields

Thx


----------



## OK Wheat farmer (Aug 30, 2011)

As a former custom applicator, I'd recommend a qt of glyphosate and 24oz of banvel/2,4-D.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We use 1 1/2 pints of Durango (roundup) and 1/2 to 1 pint per acre of 2-4d depending on how good the stand of alfalfa might be. We also add one quart of Synergize (absorption activator, takes the place of ammonium sulfate) to every 100 gallons of water. Spray at 10/gal to the acre. We add 100 gallons of 28% to every two thousand gallons of water.


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

I always use 3 qts. glyphosate and never missed anything. Not even Orchard grass.Use plenty of AMS or equivalent. Only costs about $13 an acre total . I usually take first cutting then plant. Wait till hay greens back up and corn is 2 leaf then spray. This has worked for at least ten years with no failures or damage.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I normally use 2 qts. roundup and 1.5 pts. 2 4-d and have good results but burndown has been a little on the slow side this year.


----------

